# Writing Problem



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

I have to write a letter in my Holocaust class and I'm really having problems with it. Especially since it's due tomorrow and I have to read it in front of everyone. 

I started out with this one; 

Dear old friend, 
I remember the look in your eyes when we first met. Some could’ve called it a look of disgust, but I would not agree with them. It was a look of interest, or maybe surprise even. But definitely not disgust. I recall watching you through the side of my eye as your eyes pierced through me and I somehow managed not to quiver under their weight. I could tell even then that you were a man of great action and strength. Although I must admit that at one point I began to question where your loyalties and real plans lied; was everything the way you said it was, or not? Sometimes I wish I would have gone with that feeling, but all that would have done is cause you to turn on me and then I would have died at yours or someone else’s gun point and what would that have been worth? Nothing. 

Our private conversations were always the best, weren’t they? Even if most of the time they were short and far between… 

But I knew I wouldn't want to read that in front of class... So now I'm trying to write another one and I already got into a fight about it with my mom, so... any thoughts?


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

That's a damn good letter, reading in front of the class will probably cause some temporary negativity. 

Don't that writing, embrace it!


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

How did it go? Did you end up keeping what you originally wrote.


----------

